# My latest project done



## esteam (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello friends. 

Here is my latest project; grasshopper engine. It runs perfect. Especially when it runs slowly, I think it looks great. I hope you like it.

Videos are coming in a few minutes.

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/grasshopper/?action=view&current=DSCN7124.jpg

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/grasshopper/?action=view&current=DSCN7113.jpg

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/grasshopper/?action=view&current=DSCN7139.jpg

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/grasshopper/?action=view&current=DSCN7129.jpg

Best Regards

Erdem


----------



## esteam (Aug 31, 2009)

Time to watch some videos...










I can't embed photos and videos in this page. That's why I added links. Sorry for that. I think I do something wrong.

Regards

Erdem


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 31, 2009)

Real Nice

 :bow: th_wav :bow: 

beautiful finish too

regards
Andy


----------



## rake60 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful build esteam! :bow:

I did make the change to embed the video links.
The photos are too large for the limit set here to be 
embedded but they sure do look great!

Rick


----------



## esteam (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you guys. 

Rick, thanks for the changes you made. I am so clumsy to do this 

Erdem


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


Regards Rob


----------



## black85vette (Aug 31, 2009)

Good looking work! Thm:


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 31, 2009)

It runs really well. Great job on a fine looking engine!

Dean


----------



## JMI (Aug 31, 2009)

Simply beautiful. Luv all that brass .

Jim


----------



## putputman (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking engine. You really did a nice job on the finishing touches. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 31, 2009)

I echo all the comments on the finish. Very nice.
Beautiful engine.
Thanks.


----------



## joe d (Aug 31, 2009)

Erdem

Congratulations! That turned out great. 

Joe


----------



## Rolland (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a really nice piece of work. I like the engines with all the levers and wheels, fun to watch run. With the cost of brass anymore you need to insure that. 
Beautiful finish as well.


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely engine Erdem - Well Done ! Thm:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 1, 2009)

A very fine looking build Esteam. I always liked the action of this type of engine.
gbritnell


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 1, 2009)

looks and runs great, nice job!


----------



## NickG (Sep 1, 2009)

That is a lovely engine, well done you must be very pleased. Which plans did you use?

Nick


----------



## m_kilde (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Esteam

Great looking engine. - good job.

Have you tried to reduce the airsupply, and see how slow it can run, the fascinating looking, working levers looks even greater at low speed IMO

Again - a great looking project

Mogens


----------



## esteam (Sep 1, 2009)

Dear friends,

Thank you all for your great comments.

Diymania, it's not chromed, just polished aluminium. I turned my grinder to a polishing motor. And I'm using it to polish all parts.

Nick G, I found the plans in my hard disk drive. I don't remember where or when did I save them into it. "Chapter 37 - Grasshopper Engine" is the title of the plans. I think, that pages are from a book kinda thing 

Mogens, You're absolutely right. When it runs slowly as it can, it looks better. I've tried the reduce air and it's running slower in the first movie than the second one. And looking better. May be it can run slower, I'm gonna make several trials.

Best regards

ERdem Uygan


----------



## Maryak (Sep 1, 2009)

Erdem,

Magnificent. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## NickG (Sep 2, 2009)

I've got some plans that look similar, there is a "French beam engine" and "French grasshopper engine" I really liked the look of them too. Will have to see if it's the same one!

Well done.
Nick


----------

